

America Averages a $47 Cellphone Bill? - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49431443

======
amalag
Can republic wireless execute on their plan for a $20 a month unlimited plan
augmented by wifi? Or am I stuck with $75 a month for 2 feature phones. (I
will not pay the exorbitant costs of a smart phone)

------
OldSchool
On T-Mobile USA that is almost exactly what we pay each for 3 smartphones with
unlimited voice, text, and plenty of data, including all taxes and fees.

